# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  من أخبار اللصوص: مناظرة بين فقيه ولص.

## أبو سعيد الباتني

من أخبار اللصوص.مناظرة بين فقيه ولص.حكى أحمد بن المُعذِّل فيما نقله  الذهبي بإسناده في سير أعلام النبلاء (11/ 519)، قال: 

كنت عند ابن الماجشون، فجاءه بعض جُلَسَائِه، فقال: يا أبا مروان، أُعجُوبة !!، خرجت إلى حائطي بالغابة، فعرض لي رجل، فقال: اخلع ثيابك. 

قلت: لِمَ ؟!!. 

قال: لأنيّ أخوك، وأنا عريان.

قلت: فالمواساة ؟. 

قال: قد لَبِستَها بُرهَةً.

قلت: فَتُعَرِينِي ؟. 

قال: قد روينا عن مالك، أنّه قال: لا بأس للرجل أن يغتسل عريانا.

قلت: ترى عورتي !!.

قال: لو كان أحد يلقاك هنا، ما تعرضت لك.

قلت: دعني أدخل حائطي، وأبعث بها إليك. 

قال: كلا، أردت أن تُوَجِه عبيدك، فأُمسَك.

قلت: أحلف لك.

قال: لا تلزم يمينك للص.

فحلفت له: لأبعثن بها طيبة بها نفسي. 

فأطرق ثم قال: تصفحت أمر اللصوص من عهد النبي،  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: ، إلى وقتنا، فلم أجد لصا أخذ بنسيئة، فأكره أن أبتدع. 

قال ابن الماجشون: "فخلعت ثيابي له". :Smile:

----------


## أبو صهيب المصري

أضحك الله سنك ..

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

ما رأي إخواني أن نجمع من أخبار اللصوص 
في هذا الموضوع.

----------


## ثابت

(ابتســـــــامة)
والله قصة مضحكة 
أسأل أن يدخل عليك أسرور.
وأحسنت بطرحك أن نجمع أخبار اللصوص

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> وأحسنت بطرحك أن نجمع أخبار اللصوص


هل أنت مستعد أخي ؟.

----------


## ثابت

مستعد إن شاء الله

----------


## نبيل المعيقلي

أخي أبا سعيد.
ما به فقيه المالكية ؟.
هل استطاع اللص أن يخلع ثيابه ؟.
أضحكتني، أضحك الله سنك.

----------


## حارث البديع

:Smile: 
بوركت.

----------


## ثابت

لص رحومقال أبو الفتح البصري : اجتمع جماعة من اللصوص اجتاز عليهم شيخ صيرفي معه كيسه  .
فقال أحدهم : ما تقولون فيمن يأخذ كيس هذا ؟
قالوا : كيف تفعل ؟
قال : انظروا ثم تبعه إلى منزله , فدخل الشيخ . فرمى كيسه على الصفة ( أي : المصطبة ) 
وقال للجارية : أنا حاقن فألحقيني بماء في الغرفة , وصعد فدخل اللص فأخذ الكيس , وجاء إلى أصحابه . فحدثهم.
فقالوا : ما عملت شيئاً . تركته يضرب الجارية ويعذبها وما ذا مليح ؟
قال : كيف تريدون ؟
قالوا : تخلص الجارية من الضرب وتأخذ الكيس .
قال : نعم , فمضى فطرق الباب , فإذا به يضرب الجارية .
فقال : مَن , قال : غلام جارك في الدكان , فخرج , فقال : ماذا تقول ؟ فقال : سيدي يسلم عليك ويقول لك قد تغيرت . ترمي الكيسك في الدكان وتمضي , ولولا أننا رأيناه كان قد أُخذ , وأخرج الكيس وقال : أليس هذا هو 
قال : بلى والله صدق ثم أخذه .
فقال له : بل أعطنيه وادخل فاكتب في رقعة قد تسلمت الكيس , حتى أتخلص أنا ويرجع إليك مالك , فناوله إياه ودخل ليكتب , فأخذه ومضى

----------


## ثابت

اللص قوي القلب
أتي لبعض الولاة برجلين قد اتهما بسرقة , فأقامهما بين يديه , ثم دعى بشربة ماء , فجيء بكوز , فرماه بين يديه, فارتاع أحدهما وثبت الآخر, فقال للذي ارتاع : اذهب إلى حال سبيلك , وقال الآخر : أنت أخذت المال , وتلذذت به , وتهدده فأقر , فسئل عن ذلك , فقال : إن اللص قوي القلب , والبريء يجزع ولو تحرك عصفور لفزع منه .

----------


## ثابت

سارقٌ يقطع سارقاًمر عمر بن عبيد بجماعة وقوف فقال : ما هذا ؟ قيل السلطان يقطع سارقاً , فقال : سبحان الله! سارق العلانية يقطع سارق السر .

----------


## ضيدان بن عبد الرحمن اليامي

ابتسامة ...
جزاكم الله كل حير . وأدخل الله السرور على قلوبنا جميعاً .

----------


## أبو عبد العظيم

بارك الله فيكم اخي الفاضل أبو سعيد
وفي الأخ ثابت الذي نقل القصص

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> مستعد إن شاء الله


 بوركت أخي ثابت.
ما ظننت أتك أخي متحمس لهذه الدرجة.
وجزاك الله خيرا على ما تفضلت به.
ربما زدت في كَرمك أخي الحبيب.

----------


## ثابت

أبو سعيد بارك الله فيك أنتَ حمستني
نتمنى المشاركة من الجميع 
أسأل الله أن يقذف في قلبك نور العلم ( أبو سعيد )

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> أسأل الله أن يقذف في قلبك نور العلم ( أبو سعيد )


 آمين أخي الحبيب، وإياك.
شُغلت قليلا، وإلا كنت أعنتك.
بوركت.

----------


## ثابت

القصص التي ذكرتها في الأعلى جميعها من كتاب قصص العرب للذهبي
أما القصة هذه فمنقولة : 
*يقول الإمام أحمد بن حنبل رحمه الله:

كنت أسير في طريقي فإذا بقاطع طريق يسرق الناس، ورأيت نفس الشخص 'اللص' يصلي في المسجد، فذهبت إليه وقلت: هذه المعاملة لا تليق بالمولى تبارك وتعالى، ولن يقبل الله منك هذه الصلاة وتلك أعمالك...
فقال السارق: يا إمام، بيني وبين الله أبواب كثيرة مغلقة، فأحببت أن أترك بابا واحدا مفتوحا.


بعدها بأشهر قليلة ذهبت لأداء فريضة الحج، وفي أثناء طوافي رأيت رجلا متعلقا بأستار الكعبة يقول: تبت إليك.. ارحمني.. لن أعود إلى معصيتك..
فتأملت هذا الأواه المنيب الذي يناجي ربه، فوجدته 'لص الأمس فقلت في نفسي: ترك بابا مفتوحا ففتح الله له كل الأبواب'.


إياك أن تغلق جميع الأبواب بينك وبين الله عز وجل حتى ولو كنت عاصيا وتقترف معاصيَ كثيرة، فعسى باب واحد أن يفتح لك أبوابًا*

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب ثابت.
                       قال سهل الخلاطي: 

بلغني أنّ محتالين سَرَقا حماراً ومضى أحدهما ليبيعه، فلقيه رجل معه طبق فيه سمك فقال له: تبيع هذا الحمار ؟. 

قال: نعم، أمسك هذا الطبق حتىّ أركبه، وانظر إليه. 

فدفع إليه الطبق فيه السمك فركبه ورجع، ثمّ ركبه ودخل زقاقاً ففر به، فلم يدر أين ذهب. 

قال فرجع المحتال فلقي رفيقه فقال: ما فعل الحمار ؟. 

قال: بِعنَاه بما اشتريناه، وربحنا هذا الطبق من السمك.

----------


## ثابت

غلام خدع المغيرة بن شعبة
عن عبدالملك بن عمير قال : سمعت المغيرة بن شعبة يقول : ما خدعني قط غير غلام من بني الحرث بن كعب , فإني ذكرت امرأة منهم وعندي شاب من بني الحرث , فقال : أيها الأمير إنه لا خير لك فيها .
فقلت : ولِمَ ؟ قال : رأيت رجلاً يقبلها , فأقمت أياماً , ثم بلغني أن الفتى تزوّج بها , فأرسلت إليه فقلت :ألم تعلمني أنك رأيت رجلاً يقبلها ؟ قال : بلى . رأيت أباها يقبّلها , فإذا ذكرت الفتى وما صنع غمني ذلك .

----------


## ثابت

جحا والتهديد اللصوص
سرق أحد اللصوص حصان جحا فصار كل يوم يهدد أهل البلد بقوله:
"إن لم يعد لي الحصان فسوف أفعل ما فعل والدي".
وخاف اللص من تهديده وارجع له الحصان.
ثم سأله بعدها: ماذا فعل أبوك؟
جحا: هرب من البلد كلها

----------


## ثابت

بارك الله فيك أخي الحبيب ثابت
وفيك ابو سعيد

----------


## نبيل المعيقلي

بارك الله في الأحبة.
وهاهي قصة من أفضل ما قرأت.
قرأتها في كتاب الأذكياء لابن الجوزي:

حدّث محمد بن أبي طاهر عن أبي القاسم التنوخي، عن أبيه: 
أنّ رجلاً من بني عقيل مضى لِيَسرق دابة قال: 
فدخلت الحي، فما زلت أتعرف مكان الدابة فاحتلت حتىّ دخلت البيت، فجلس الرجل وامرأته يأكلان في الظلمة فأهويت بيدي إلى القصعة وكنت جائعاً فأنكر الرجل يدي، وقبض عليها، فقبضت على يد المرأة بيدي الأخرى. 
فقالت المرأة: مالك ويدي، فظن أنّه قابض على يد امرأته فخلَّى يدي فخليت يد المرأة، وأكلنا. 
ثم أنكرت المرأة يدي فقبضت عليها، فقبضت على يد الرجل.
فقال لها: مالك ويدي، فتخليت عن يده ثم نام وقمت فأخذت الفرس.

----------


## ثابت

(ابتســـــــامة)
قصة عجيبة ومضحكة في نفس الوقت 
أسأل الله أن يجعلك ممن قال الله فيهم 
( تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع يدعون ربهم خوفا وطمعا )

----------


## ابوانس الكنانى

http://www.salafishare.com/arabic/31...3I/XDXL14X.mp3

اليكم النادرة بصوت الشيخ الدكتور مازن السرساوى

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> http://www.salafishare.com/arabic/31...3I/XDXL14X.mp3
> 
> اليكم النادرة بصوت الشيخ الدكتور مازن السرساوى


بوركت أخي.

----------


## ثابت

> http://www.salafishare.com/arabic/31...3I/XDXL14X.mp3
> 
> اليكم النادرة بصوت الشيخ الدكتور مازن السرساوى


 بارك الله فيك

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

شكرا أخي الحبيب ثابت على التواصل.
هذه قصة أخرى عَلَّني أُدخل بها السرور على قلبك.

ذكر أبو القاسم التنوخي عن أبيه: 
أنّ رجلاً نام في مسجد وتحت رأسه كيس فيه ألف وخمسمائة دينار. 
قال: 
فما شعرت إلاّ بِلسان قد جَذَبه من تحت رأسي، فانتبهت فزعاً فإذا شاب قد أخذ الكيس ومَرَّ يعدو. 
فقمت لأِعدو خلفه، فإذا رجلي مشدودة بخيط قنب في وتد مضروب في آخر المسجد.
ابتسامة.

----------


## أسامة شبل السنة

بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم وجعلها من الصدقات المقبولة وإن أجمل ماقرءة في هذه القصص صحب طبق السمك
وعندي سؤال هل هذا الطبق الذي أكلوه حلال أم يعتبر مسروق (بتسامة)

----------


## ثابت

هذه قصة أخرى عَلَّني أُدخل بها السرور على قلبك. ( أبو سعيد الله يسعدك بالدرين )
الله يجزاك خير وأسأل الله أن يزوجك وحدة لا تصلي ولا تصوم ( أقصد الحور العين )

----------


## ثابت

> بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم وجعلها من الصدقات المقبولة وإن أجمل ماقرءة في هذه القصص صحب طبق السمك
> وعندي سؤال هل هذا الطبق الذي أكلوه حلال أم يعتبر مسروق (بتسامة)


 بارك الله فيك أخي أسامة

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> بارك الله فيكم وأحسن إليكم وجعلها من الصدقات المقبولة وإن أجمل ماقرءة في هذه القصص صحب طبق السمك
> وعندي سؤال هل هذا الطبق الذي أكلوه حلال أم يعتبر مسروق (بتسامة)


بوركت أخي على اهتمامك بالموضوع.
وربما أفتيتك لاحقا فيما طرحته من استفسار. :Smile: 
وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> الله يجزاك خير وأسأل الله أن يزوجك وحدة لا تصلي ولا تصوم ( أقصد الحور العين )


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب، ولكنك لم تقيد في دعاءك لي بالحور العين التي لا تصلي ولا تصوم: 
هل تقصد زوجة في الحياة الدنيا ؟. 
إذا كان كذلك فلست ثابتا الذي عرفت، ربما تغيرت.

----------


## ثابت

أخي الغالي أبو سعيد إنا أحببناك 
والذي نفسي بيده لم أقصد إلا الحور العين

----------


## الطيب صياد

حدثني أحمد بن الضيف عن بعض اللصوص أنه أخبره قال : ذهبنا في جماعة من أصحابنا - يعني اللصوص سراق الحمام - إلى بيت فلان - وكانت بالبادية - ليلا ، فلما وصلنا استويت على الجدار ، فتلمحت شيئا أبيض قطعت أنه حمامة ، فوقعت عليها ، و أردت التقاطها ، فلم أستطع و كانت ثقيلة ، و إذا بصوت عويل من ذلك المكان ، فعلمت أن الشيء الأبيض هو عمامة الشيخ صاحب البيت كان يقضي حاجته في المرحاض !!!
قال : ففزعنا و هربنا - ضحكا و خوفا - مما جرى ،،

----------


## الطيب صياد

*و حدثني كذلك قال : 
كان جماعة من اللصوص سراق الحمام قد قصدوا بئرا لأحد الناس كان فيها حمام كثير ، فاختاروا واحدا منهم ليهبط إلى البئر ، و ذلك ليفزع الحمام فيطير إلى الأعلى فيمسكه الآخرون ، قال : فلما نزل البئر بواسطة حبل غير متين إذا به يصادف حنشا في القاع ، و إذا بالحبل ينقطع ، فيصرخ بأعلى صوته : " حنش ، الحبل انقطع " ، فتناديه الرفقة قائلين : " إنه لا يظلم فلا تتعد عليه " ، قال : و الرجل في عَرَق و نَفَس و هم لا يبالون إلا بالحمام !! فلم يزل كذلك حتى طار الحمام ، و اصطادوا ما أرادوا ، ثم تفكروا صاحبهم - و ذلك من رحمة اللصوص ببعضهم - فربطوا له من ألبستهم ما جعلوا به حبلا طويلا فأخرجوه ،،،
قلت : و لولا الحمام لهلك ،،، 
*

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

بارك الله فيك أخي الصياد على روحك المرحة.
أرجو ان تنقل المصدر حتى تعم الفائدة.
جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

هذه قصة طويلة نوعا ما أرجو أن لا يمل القارئ 
رواها في أخبار الأذكياء:
قال محمد بن خلف: 
حدثني لص تائب قال: دخلت مدينة فجعلت أطلب شيئاً أسرقه، فوقعت عيني على صيفي موسر فما زلت أحتال حتىّ سرقت كيساً له وانسللت. 
فما حزت غير بعيد إذا أنا بعجوز معها كلب قد وقعت في صدري تبوسني وتلزمني وتقول: 
يا بني فديتك والكلب يبصبص ويلوذ بي، ووقف الناس ينظرون إلينا 

وجعلت المرأة تقول بالله انظروا إلى الكلب قد عرفه، فعجب النّاس من 

ذلك وتشككت أنا في نفسي، وقلت لعلها أرضعتني، وأنا لا أعرفها، وقالت معي إلى البيت أقم عندي اليوم، فلم تفارقني حتىّ مضيت معها إلى بيتها. 
وإذا عندها أحداث يشربون وبين أيديهم من جميع الفواكه والرياحين فرحبوا بي وقربوني وأجلسوني معهم، ورأيت لهم بزة حسنة فوضعت عيني عليها فجعلت أسقيهم وأرفق بنفسي إلى أن ناموا ونام كل من في الدار فقمت وكورت ما عندهم وذهبت أخرج فوثب علي الكلب وثبة الأسد وصاح وجعل يتراجع ويفج إلى أن انتبه كل نائم، فخجلت واستحييت فلما كان النهار رفعوا مثل فعلهم أمس وفعلت أيضاً أنا بهم مثل ذلك وجعلت أوقع الحيلة في أمر الكلب إلى الليل فما أمكنني فيه حيلة فلما ناموا رمت الذي رمته فإذا الكلب عارضني بمثل ما عارضني به فجعلت أحتال ثلاث ليال فلما أيست طلبت الخلاص منهم بإذنهم، فقلت: 
أتأذنون لي فإني على وفز فقالوا الأمر إلى العجوز فاستأذنها فقالت هات الذّي أخذته من الصيرفي وامضِ حيث شئت، ولا تقوم في هذه المدينة فإنّه لا يتهيأ لأحد فيها معي عمل فأخذت الكيس وأخرجتني ووجدت مناي أن أسلم من يدها وكان قصراي أن أطلب منها نفقة فدفعن إليّ وخرجت معي حتىّ أخرجتني عن المدينة والكلب معها حتىّ جزت حدود المدينة ووقفت ومضيت والكلب يتبعني حتىّ بعدت ثم تراجع ينظر إليّ ويلتفت وأنا أنظر إليه حتىّ غاب عني.

----------


## الطيب صياد

> بارك الله فيك أخي الصياد على روحك المرحة.
> أرجو ان تنقل المصدر حتى تعم الفائدة.
> جزاك الله خيرا.


*المصدر هو ( أنا ) ، و قد حدّثني أحمد بن الضيف بروايات في هذا الباب لو جمعتها لكانت مجلدا كبيرا يشمل كثيرا من المرح ، و يكون للمسلم مرجعا ينظر فيه أحيانا ، إذ المزاح بضوابطه ينعش الروح ، و ينفي الثقالة ، و ذلك مقصود طيب ، و قد مازح النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و مازح أصحابه السادة الأتقياء النبلاء ، و مازح المحدثون و سائر العلماء و أصحاب الجاه من الملوك و الأمراء ، كما هو ثابت في مواطنه ، لذا ألف ابن الجوزي في ذلك كتبا معروفة ،،،
*

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> *المصدر هو ( أنا ) ، و قد حدّثني أحمد بن الضيف بروايات في هذا الباب لو جمعتها لكانت مجلدا كبيرا يشمل كثيرا من المرح ، و يكون للمسلم مرجعا ينظر فيه أحيانا ، إذ المزاح بضوابطه ينعش الروح ، و ينفي الثقالة ، و ذلك مقصود طيب ، و قد مازح النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم و مازح أصحابه السادة الأتقياء النبلاء ، و مازح المحدثون و سائر العلماء و أصحاب الجاه من الملوك و الأمراء ، كما هو ثابت في مواطنه ، لذا ألف ابن الجوزي في ذلك كتبا معروفة ،،،*


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب
وأرجو أن تحكي لنا، نحن ننتظر المزيد.

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

هل من مزيد؟؟؟

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

وللفائدة ذكر ابن الجوزي في أخبار الحمقى والمغفلين :

صندوق التاجر
كان لبعض التجار المياسير ابن أبله، فقضي أن صار الأب إلى حانوته يوماً فوجد اللصوص
قد أخذوا صندوقاً له كان فيه صامت كثير وأسباب جميلة، فجلس الرجل والناس يعزونه
ويدعون له بالخلف، فبينما هم كذلك إذ أقبل ابنه، فلما قرب من حانوت أبيه ورأى الناس
سأل عن الخبر، فقالوا: دخل اللصوص حانوت أبيك وأخذوا الصندوق الذي كان فيه ما
كان، فضحك وقهقه وقال: لابأس ما فاتنا شيء، فظن الناس أنه خبأه أو يعرف خبره،فأسرعوا إلى أبيه فبشروه بأن ابنه قال كذا، فقال له أبوه: ما الخبر وأي شيء عندك في
هذا الأمر؟ قال: مفتاح الصندوق عندي فلا يقدرون أن يفتحوه، فقال أبوه: عجبت والله
أن يكون عندك فرح.
وقال ابن حمدون في التذكرة :
" دخل لص على بعض الزهاد فلم ير في داره شيئاً فقال له: يا هذا أين متاعك ؟قال: حولته
إلى الدار الأخرى".

----------


## ثابت

ما شاء الله 
أسأل الله أن لا يحرمكم الأجر

----------


## أبوالفضل المطاع

ما شاء الله، 
قصص ماتعة، وحكايات رائعة..
حكي أن بعض اللصوص دخل بيت أحد الفقراء ليلاً فلم يجد شيئاً -وصاحب البيت جالس في زاوية- فلما أبصره قال:
يا هذا إن الذي تطلبه بالليل قد طلبناه بالنهار فلم نجده..

----------


## التبريزي

القصص التي أوردها الإخوة هنا عن اللصوص القدماء، ومعلوم أن لصوص اليوم أكثر من لصوص الأمس، وسأحكي لكم قصة رواها لي صديقٌ عن نفسه مع والده التاجر، وأبوه ما زال على قيد الحياة...

كان عمر صديقي 11 سنة، وكان يسرق من دكان أبيه كل يوم ما يريده من الحلوى والبسكويت!! لكنه طمع ذات يوم في سرقة النقود!!
رآه والده متلبسا بالجريمة، واضعا المبلغ في جيبه!! لكنه سكت وكأنه لم يَرَه!!
سأله والده: يا عبدالرحمن فقدت من الصندوق كذا وكذا ريالا!! فهل رأيت النقود؟
قال عبدالرحمن: لا والله يا والدي ما رأيتُ شيئا!!
قال والده: دعنا نبحث عنها في الدكان، فربما وقعت مني سهوا!!
قام عبدالرحمن مع والده في البحث!! فلم يجدا شيئا، ووالده يعرف أن المبلغ المسروق في جيبه!!
مكثا حول نصف ساعة وهم يبحثون!! ووالده يطلب منه ان يتذكر شيئا يفيد في العثور على المبلغ الضائع!!
قال عبدالرحمن: يا والدي، ما وجدنا شيئا!! ربما أنك صرفت المبلغ ونسيت!! 
قال والده: بقي عليّ أن أبحث في جيبي!! ربما وضعته ونسيت!! ولما بحث في جيبه لم يجد شيئا!! ثم قال لولده:
ابحث في جيبك يا عبدالرحمن، جاء دورك!!
تلكأ عبدالرحمن وأجابه بأنه لا يوجد في جيبه شيء!!
قال والده: ادخل يدك في جيبك، فربما تجدها!!
أدخل عبدالرحمن يده في جيبه مجبرا!! ثم استخرج المبلغ مبشرا أباه:
وجدت المبلغ الضائع في جيبي!! لكن من وضعه في جيبي الله يلعـ** ولعن نفسه!!
قال أبوه: يمكن الفلوس طارت ووقعت في جيبك!!
قال عبدالرحمن: لا، ما هو صحيح، ولازم أعرف من وضعها في جيبي ثم لعن مرة أخرى!!
وكان جواب أبي عبدالرحمن الأخير على ابنه اللص صفعتين على وجهه وقال:
انقلع يا خسيس يا حرامي!!

بالمناسبة: عبدالرحمن صار مؤذن جامع بعد أن كان ممميزا ومشهورا في عالم اللصوصية، ووالده إمام جامع منذ 60 عاما...

----------


## ثابت

قصة لص اتى ليسرق من بيت مالك
دخل عليه لص فما وجد ما يأخذ فناداه مالك لم تجد شيئا من الدنيا فترغب في شيء من الآخرة قال نعم قال توضأ وصل ركعتين ففعل ثم جلس وخرج إلى المسجد فسئل من ذا قال جاء ليسرق فسرقناه
المصدر : سير أعلام النبلاء ترجمة مالك بن دينار

----------


## ثابت

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*توبة عصابة لصوص**روي أن صبياً وهو عبد القادر الجيلاني أثناء طلب العلم ذهب إلى بغداد، فأعطته أمه أربعين ديناراً، فخرج على القافلة التي كان يسير فيها قطاع الطرق، فأتى أحد اللصوص إلى الجيلاني فقال: ما معك؟ قال: أربعون ديناراً! فظن أن الولد يكذب، فأعاد عليه مرة ثانية، فقال: معي أربعون ديناراً، فأتى به إلى زعيم اللصوص، فقال: ما معك؟ قال: أربعون ديناراً، ثم أخرجها؟ قال: ما حملك على الصدق؟ قال: إني عاهدت أمي على الصدق! قال: يا سبحان الله! أنت تخاف أن تنقض عهدك مع أمك على الصدق، وأنا لا أخاف أن أنقض عهد الله عز وجل، ثم قال: أنا تائب على يديك، فقال اللصوص: أنت كبيرنا في التوبة كما كنت كبيرنا في قطع الطريق، وتابوا على يد الجيلاني وهو طفل صغير*

----------


## سفينة الصحراء

بارك الله فيكم
أضحك الله سنكم

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

من مفاتيح الغيب (التفسير الكبير) للفخر الرازي :
دخل اللصوص على رجل فأخذوا متاعه واستحلفوه بالطلاق ثلاثاً أن لا يعلم أحداً ، فأصبح الرجل وهو يرى اللصوص يبيعون متاعه وليس يقدر أن يتكلم من أجل يمينه ، فجاء الرجل يشاور أبا حنيفة فقال : أحضر لي إمام مسجدك وأهل محلتك فأحضرهم إياه ، فقال لهم أبو حنيفة. هل تحبون أن يرد الله على هذا متاعه ؟
قالوا : نعم ، قال : فاجمعوا كلاً منهم وأدخلوهم في دار ثم أخرجوهم واحداً واحداً ، وقولوا أهذا لصك ؟فإن كان ليس بلصه قال : لا ، وإن كان لصه فليسكت ، وإذا سكت فاقبضوا عليه ، ففعلوا ما أمرهم به أبو حنيفة ، فرد الله عليه جميع ما سرق منه .

----------


## أحمد عبد الله حسين

جاء رجل إلى الحجاج فقال : سرقت لي أربعة آلاف درهم فقال الحجاج : من تتهم ؟
فقال : لا أتهم أحداً قال : لعلك أُتيت من قبل أهلك ؟
قال : سبحان الله امرأتي خير من ذلك قال الحجاج لعطاره : اعمل لي طيباً ذكياً ليس له نظير ، فعمل له الطيب ثم دعا الشيخ فقال : ادهن من هذه القارورة ولا تدهن منها غيرك ، ثم قال الحجاج لحرسه : اقعدوا على أبواب المساجد . وأراهم الطيب وقال : من وجد منه ريح هذا الطيب فخذوه . فإذا رجل له وفرة فأخذوه ، فقال الحجاج : من أين لك هذا الدهن ؟قال : اشتريته قال : اصدُقني وإلا قتلتك فصدقه فدعا الشيخ وقال : هذا صاحب الأربعة آلاف عليك بامرأتك فأحسن أدبها ، ثم أخذ الأربعة آلاف من الرجل ، وردها إلى صاحبها

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

بارك الله فيكم إخواني
دمتم أحبة في الله.

----------


## الطيب صياد

*حدثنا أحد الإخوة قال : سمعت بعض أهل تلمسان يقول : كان بائع اللبن في مدينة الغزوات يتمشى مع صاحبه و هما يعرضان لبنهما ، و أحدهما راكب على بغلة يغني :  "اللبَانْ ..اللبَانْ ....اللبَانْ ..اللبَانْ ...خَلَّطْ الْما بَانْ ."!!
فكل من يسمعه يظن أنه ما زال يغنّي عن اللبن ، و لكنه يقصد بالكلمة الأخيرة أن : الماء بان أي : ظهر على سطح اللبن فاخلِطْهُ به حتى لا يظهر للناس ، !!!!
قال التلمساني : من غشنا فليس منا .
*

----------


## ثابت

> بارك الله فيكم إخواني
> دمتم أحبة في الله.


 أمين

----------


## ثابت

بارك الله فيك أخي صياد

----------


## الطيب صياد

و فيك بارك الله يا أخي ثابتُ ،،،

----------


## ثابت

يذكر عن الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله أنه أتى إليه رجل أميّ ( أي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب ) فطلب من الشيخ مال فأعطاه الشيخ 2000 ريال شيك , فذهب الرجل إلى البنك ليصرف المال , ولكن قبل أن يصرف الشيك وضع صفر فصارت أربع أصفار ( أي 20000 ألف )  فدخل على البنك فعلموا أنه كاذب فمسكوه , فقالوا لشيخ ما حدث .
فقال الشيخ غفر الله له : أعطوه أعطوه ما فعل هذا إلا أنه محتاج  .

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> يذكر عن الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله أنه أتى إليه رجل أميّ ( أي لا يقرأ ولا يكتب ) فطلب من الشيخ مال فأعطاه الشيخ 2000 ريال شيك , فذهب الرجل إلى البنك ليصرف المال , ولكن قبل أن يصرف الشيك وضع صفر فصارت أربع أصفار ( أي 20000 ألف )  فدخل على البنك فعلموا أنه كاذب فمسكوه , فقالوا لشيخ ما حدث .
> فقال الشيخ غفر الله له : أعطوه أعطوه ما فعل هذا إلا أنه محتاج  .


 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  إن كان هناك من عجب في هذه القصة؛ فاعْجَبْ من حِلْم الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## ثابت

صدقت أخي عبدالله لقد غفلت عنها ( أبتسامه )

----------


## ابن الرومية

عيدكم مبارك سعيد أدخله الله علينا و عليكم بالسرور....يذكر ان للجاحظ كتابا في أخباراللصوص و حيلهم يقال انه احدث رجة في عصره اذ استغله اللصوص في تطوير مهاراتهم...لا ادري ان كان هناك وجود لمثل هذا الكتاب الآن

----------


## أبو سعيد الباتني

> عيدكم مبارك سعيد أدخله الله علينا و عليكم بالسرور....يذكر ان للجاحظ كتابا في أخباراللصوص و حيلهم يقال انه احدث رجة في عصره اذ استغله اللصوص في تطوير مهاراتهم...لا ادري ان كان هناك وجود لمثل هذا الكتاب الآن


سمعت أحدهم ذكره لي سابقا
ربما يوجد على الشبكة.

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الباذنجانة والمرأة^^ 

*قال الشيخ علي الطنطاوي في مذكراته**:*

*في دمشق مسجد كبير اسمه جامع التوبة، وهو جامع مبارك فيه أنس وجمال،*
*سمي بجامع التوبة لأنه كان خاناً تركب فيه أنواع المعاصي، فاشتراه أحد الملوك في القرن السابع الهجري، وهدمه وبناه مسجداً**.*

*وكان فيه منذ نحو سبعين سنة شيخ مربي عالم عامل اسمه الشيخ سليم السيوطي، وكان أهل الحي يثقون به ويرجعون إليه في أمور دينهم وأمور دنياهم، وكان مضرب المثل في فقره وفي إبائه وعزة نفسه، وكان يسكن في غرفة المسجد**.*

*مرّ عليه يومان لم يأكل شيئاً، وليس عنده ما يطعمه ولا مايشتري به طعاماً، فلما جاء اليوم الثالث أحس كأنه مشرف على الموت، وفكر ماذا يصنع، فرأى أنه بلغ حدّ الاضطرار الذي يجوز له أكل الميتة أو السرقة بمقدار الحاجة، وآثر أن يسرق ما يقيم صلبه**.*

*يقول الطنطاوي: وهذه القصة واقعة أعرف أشخاصها وأعرف تفاصيلها وأروي مافعل الرجل، ولا أحكم بفعله أنه خير أو شر أو أنه جائز أو ممنوع**.*

*وكان المسجد في حيّ من الأحياء القديمة، والبيوت فيها متلاصقة والسطوح متصلة، يستطيع المرء أن ينتقل من أول الحي إلى آخره مشياً على السطوح، فصعد إلى سطح المسجد وانتقل منه إلى الدار التي تليه فلمح بها نساء فغض من بصره وابتعد، ونظر فرأى إلى جانبها داراً خالية وشمّ رائحة الطبخ تصدر منها، فأحس من جوعه لما شمها كأنها مغناطيس تجذبه إليها، وكانت الدور من طبقة واحدة، فقفز قفزتين من السطح إلى الشرفة، فصار في الدار، وأسرع إلى المطبخ، فكشف غطاء القدر، فرأى بها باذنجاناً محشواً، فأخذ واحدة، ولم يبال من شدة الجوع بسخونتها، عض منها عضة، فما كاد يبتلعها حتى ارتد إليه عقله ودينه، وقال لنفسه**:* *أعوذ بالله، أنا طالب علم مقيم في المسجد، ثم أقتحم المنازل وأسرق ما فيها؟؟*
*وكبر عليه ما فعل، وندم واستغفر ورد الباذنجانة، وعاد من حيث جاء، فنزل إلى المسجد، وقعد في حلقة الشيخ وهو لا يكاد من شدة الجوع يفهم ما يسمع، فلما انقضى الدرس وانصرف الناس، جاءت امرأة مستترة، ولم يكن في تلك الأيام امرأة غير مستترة، فكلمت الشيخ بكلام لم يسمعه، فتلفت الشيخ حوله فلم ير غيره، فدعاه وقال له:هل أنت متزوج؟ قال: لا، قال: هل تريد الزواج؟ فسكت، فقال له الشيخ: قل هل تريد الزواج؟ قال: يا سيدي ما عندي ثمن رغيف والله فلماذا أتزوج؟*
*قال الشيخ:إن هذه الرأة خبرتني أن زوجها توفي وأنها غريبة عن هذا البلد، ليس لها فيه ولا في الدنيا إلا عم عجوز فقير، وقد جاءت به معها- وأشار إليه قاعداً في ركن الحلقة- وقد ورثت دار زوجها ومعاشه، وهي تحب أن تجد رجلاً يتزوجها على سنة الله ورسوله، لئلا تبقى منفردة، فيطمع فيها الأشرار وأولاد الحرام، فهل تريد أن تتزوج بها؟ قال:نعم**.*
*وسألها الشيخ: هل تقبلين به زوجاً؟ قالت: نعم**.*

*فدعا بعمها ودعا بشاهدين، وعقد العقد، ودفع المهر عن التلميذ، وقال له: خذ بيدها، أو أخذت بيده، فقادته إلى بيته، فلما دخلته كشفت عن وجهها، فرأى شباباً وجمالاً، ورأى البيت هو البيت الذي نزله، وسألته: هل تأكل؟ قال: نعم، فكشفت غطاء القدر، فرأت الباذنجانة، فقالت: عجباً من دخل الدار فعضها؟؟*

*فبكى الرجل وقص عليها الخبر، فقالت له:هذه ثمرة الأمانة، عففت عن الباذنجانة الحرام، فأعطاك الله الدار كلها وصاحبتها بالحلال**.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله الرياني

سرق رجلٌ مالا من ابن مسعود فقال : اللهم إن كان قد سرق مالي لحاجة فبارك اللهم له فيه ... وإن كان لغير حاجة فاجعلها آخر ذنوبه واغفرها له .....

وسرق رجلٌ من الفضيل بن عياض مالا فبكى الفضيل  .. فقالوا : ما يبكيك ؟؟
قال : ذكرت وقوفي والسارق بين يدي الله ولا حجة له !!!!!

----------


## ابو عبد الله السعدي

بيّض الله وجوهكم  وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------

